# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Zhvillimi i vonuar i fëmijës: në të folur e kuptuar

## Anonima

Djali im ka dy vjet e tre muaj dhe akoma nuk flet nje fjale. Jo vetem kaq, por kupton pak ose aspak nga ato qe i themi. Shpesh injoron edhe xhestet qe i bejme, duke i kerkuar te marre diçka, te haje diçka, te na pershendese, te na jape nje te puthur me dore. Nuk arrin te beje veprime elementare. Jam duke folur per ato qe ne i kerkojme te beje, qe ai s'pergjigjet pothuajse kurre. Nga ana e vet ai, nqs ka uri vjen e te sjell nje pjate dhe i bie me dore,duke dashur te thote ka uri, te sjell goten ose biberonin se ka etje, te sjell lodrat qe i pelqejne dhe te tregon edhe me shenja, ma kurdis ketu p.sh. Por nuk ben as gjerat me te thjeshta qe i kerkon. P.sh. i ka rene nje kepuce nga kemba, ti i thua edhe me shenja: shko gjeje dhe me sill kepucen tjeter. Hiç, iken me vrap, nuk kuptojme eshte indiferent apo s'kupton. Etj. Per te mos u zgjatur, do t'ju lutesha te gjitheve n.q.s keni degjuar apo jetuar (nuk do t'jua uroja kurre) raste te ngjashme ne familje, komshinj, miq, apo qofte goje me goje, te me tregoni ç'ndodh dhe ç'duhet bere ne keto raste. Hapi i pare qe une kam bere eshte nje kontroll per veshet dhe doli me sukses te plote. Degjon shume mire, edhe ne frekuenzat me te ulta reagon menjehere. Pastaj beme nje takim gjysem ore me nje logopediste(specialiste per te foluren e femijeve) qe na keshilloi nje kontroll tek nje neuropsikiater per femije. E kam prenotuar kontrollin dhe jam duke pritur. E kam pas me shume se nje muaji. Nderkohe nuk jam e qete. Dua te kuptoj sa me shume dhe te reagoj n.q.s une mund te  bej diçka. Perpiqem siç ma thote mendja, duke lexuar e duke folur me njerez qe kane patur shqetesime te ngjashme, po sinqerisht nuk jane gjera te lehta. Mjere kujt i takojne. Mendova, se ndoshta midis jush mun te qelloje ndonje qe me ndihmon, qofte edhe me nje tregim, apo ka ndonje te aferm mjek qe di me teper e ku di une. N.q.s dikush me ndihmon dot ne çfaredo lloj menyre, por ka nevoje per me shume informacion, mjaft te me pyese, se nuk po dua te zgjatem me. Une mund te shkruaj faqe te tera, por ndoshta eshte me mire te m'i kerkoni ju, n.q.s mund te me ndihmoni. 
Diksh me ka permendur autismin. Autismi eshte, le ta quajme semundje, megjithese ne perkufizime te ndryshme quhet çrregullim i zhvillimit te funksioneve cerebrale. Dikush e perkufizon si rasti me i keq i "handicap", sepse i shoqeruar nga nje aspekt i jashtem normal, eshte nje handicap grave qe koinvolxhon funksione te ndryshme cerebrale dhe zgjat gjithe jeten. Keto jane fryt i leximeve te shumta qe kam bere kohet e fundit dhe vazhdoj te bej dhe shpresoj shume qe djali im te mos kete fare lidhje me kete gje, por nderkohe mjafton dyshimi per te qene e shqetesuar ne maksimum. Kush eshte nene me kupton. Mirepres çfaredo informazioni. NDIHME, JU LUTEM!

----------


## Gjallica

Ne radhe te pare me vjen keq per kete problem qe ke: Une do mundohem qe te sjell ca informacione duke shpresuar se do te te ndimoj.

Po nje ngjarje te tille dikur kishte dhe nje komshi e imja...e kishte vajzen 3_vjece dhe kishte po keto shenja qe ka femija yt...po fatmirsisht kam degjuar qe femija i saj ka shfaqur sdhenja te mira permisimi....
Nuk e prijashtoj dhe mundesin e ndonje Mishi te huaj ne hunde eshte dhe kjo lloj semundje qe sjell pasoja te tilla..Kaq kam per momentin vetem te shhkrova te te jap pak zemer qe mos merzitesh sepse c'do gje eshte e mundur..vetem duhet pak durim :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje!

----------


## Anonima

Faleminderit shume per interesimin Gjalica. 
Nje pyetje te lutem: Per kete hipotezen e mishit te huaj ne hunde, mire pasojat qe mund te jene te ngjashme, po ka simptoma qe mund ta dalloj?

----------


## BRADYKININ

Anonima,

Dhe mua me vjen keq per situaten ne te cilen ndodhesh sepse i thone femije dhe pse ndoshta s'e di tamam si ndihesh, e di si do ndiheshin prinderit e mi nese dicka do me ndodhte mua  :buzeqeshje: 

Une nuk desha te postoja mesazh sepse s'doja te te trondis kot pa bere viziten tek mjeku specialist, por megjithate mendova se do ishte mire qe te informoheshe disi per mundesite qe mos ta kalosh gjithe kete kohe e stresuar. 

Kur po lexoja fillimin e shkrimit tend, gjeja e pare qe me shkoi dhe mua ne mendje ishte Autism. Tani une nuk jam 100% e sigurte sepse s'jam mjeke dhe s'do doja te te shqetesoja kot, por aresyet qe mendoj se mund te vuaje nga kjo jane:

1) Kjo semundje zakonisht prezanton tek femijet e vegjel (deri ne moshen 3 vjecare) dhe ti permende qe djalin e ke ne kete grupmoshe.
2) Zakonisht kjo semundje ka perparesi me te madhe tek djemte dhe kjo s'dihet pse.
3) The qe degjimin e ka normal.
4) Permende qe s'ka interes ndaj asgjeje me mjedisin qe e rrethon. Dhe kjo eshte tipike e ketyre femijeve. Keto femije jane te dhene pas objekteve pa jete (psh. lodra) dhe luajne ripetivamente te njejten loje ose bejne te njejtat veprime. Psh, po ta mesosh ti qe te veshe pandofla sapo zgjohet nga gjumi, ai do ta beje cdo dite kete. 
Por s'duan te bejne shoqeri me femije te tjere, nuk te shohin ne sy, dhe s'flasin (sepse kane probleme me zhvillimin e gjuhes). Ne ca raste te perserisin fjale nga nje fjali qe u thua.
Gjithashtu nuk i shfaqin shume emocionet ne fytyre.

Kjo eshte semundje e zhvillimit te trurit. Nese ka kete semundje, ti do kesh vene re dhe simptoma te tjera me pare. Ti mendon se ky eshte nen nivelin mendor te nje femije tjeter te moshes se tij? (psh. ben te njejtat gjera qe nje femije i moshes se tij ben)
Aresyeja qe pyes kete eshte sepse keto femije zakonisht kane probleme mendore dhe vetem 20% e tyre do funksionojne ne nje nivel me te larte (IQ>70%). Dhe vetem 2% e ketyre femijeve nje dite mendohen te behen te pavarur. Por zhvillimi i trurit te tyre eshte ndryshe nga njerezit normale. Ato mund te mesojne dicka shume te veshtire me para se mesojne dicka shume te lehte.
Megjithate, ti mos me degjo mua sepse une s'ta kam pare femijen dhe cdo rast eshte ndrysheeeeeeeeeeeeee. Statistikat mund te thone shume, por ate pune qe ben familja ndoshta s'e ben dot mjekesia. Prandaj mos u dekurajo. Une di plot raste kur mjeket kane thene fjalet me negative mbi nje te semure e kur vjen puna, jane cuditur dhe vete nga perfundimi.

Kjo semundje permiresohet me terapi po kerkon pune dhe vullnet. Gjithashtu ka dhe disa ilace qe zakonisht u japin femijeve qe s'kane perqendrim, ADD, por keto jane amphetamina dhe jane te forta. 

Nuk te thashe, askush s'e di nga vjen kjo semundje, ok? Nese kerkon artikuj apo prova te kohes mbi kete semundje, mund te shkosh tek www.medline.com. Une s'e kontrollova vete por kjo eshte website me i mire per cdo semundje.

Tani, nja dy gjera desha te te pyes: Eshte agresiv femija apo normal? Ka deshire ta perkedhelesh dhe ta mbash afer apo s'i ben pershtypje?

Nejse, ishalla konsulta tek doktori del me rezultat. Dhe na bej te ditur, ok?  :buzeqeshje:  Dhe po pate pyetje te tjera, shkruaj sa te te doje zemra se per kete pune eshte forumi.

me te mira,

----------


## Anonima

BRADYKININ, te falenderoj nga zemra per kujdesin qe te mos me demoralizosh. Por situata te tilla kane pa diskutim kriza deshperimi, pastaj mbledh mendjen qe Zoti ka vendosur te te vere ne proven me te veshtire (per mua ky eshte vertet extremi i fatkeqesive, e kam thene edhe para se te me takonte mua) dhe s'ke nga i shkon. Nejse, ajo qe me mundon dhe qe kam ne dore une, eshte te bej me te miren e mundshme. Po perpiqem te marr sa me shume informacion, qe kur te shkoj tek mjeku te jem e pergatitur qe te mund te vleresoj (deri diku kuptohet) nese eshte i pergatitur dhe po ben ate qe duhet te beje. Sepse behet fjale per nje rast te veshtire, qe nuk percaktohet nga analisa dhe kontrolle, por nga sjellja e femijes. Eksistojne shume teori, ciles t'i besosh? Te kthehem tek autismi, qe per mua eshte kthyer ne fjale orribile. Po te vesh re mesazhin e pare timin e kam shkruar ne fund se detestoja ta shkruaja. Por per fat te keq duket se ka disa shenja, ndaj esdhe une e kam menduar si nje variant te mundshem. Dikush me ka thene apo kam lexuar, tashme s'arrij dot t'i ndaj shume gjera, qe shume raste te komplikuara qe s'dine t'i zgjidhin i fusin ne grupin e madh te autismit dhe po fryhen statistikat me keto raste. Nuk e di. Jam e terrorrizuar nga kompleksiteti i rastit dhe kam nje frike te tmerrshme. Atehere te vij tek pyetjet e tua. Disa nga ato gjera qendrojne, shume te tjera jo. Ai nuk arrin te flase dhe nuk arrin te beje ato gjera qe duhet te beje nje bashkemoshatar. Por emocionet ne fytyre i shfaq, gjithmone. Qesh kur i pelqen nje gje qe shfaqet ne television dhe perdredh buzet ose qan po s'i pelqeu ose po i hoqe ate qe eshte duke pare. Kur bie zilja dhe hyn njeri ne shtepi ai del tek dera dhe shfaq kenaqesine, duke t'u hedhur ne krah n.q.s. eshte njeri i dashur per te(mami, babi, motra e tij, nganjehere gjyshes dhe dajes), njerezve te tjere te panjohur ju rri perballe per nje çast dhe largohet duke vrapuar, sikur do t'ju thote: po ti ç'do ketu? Besoj qe ju pergjigja pjeserisht pyetjes a eshte i dashur me ne. Po, ka deshire ta perkedhelesh dhe shume shpesh e kerkon. Vjen tek une ose tek im shoq me krahe hapur dhe don qe ta perkedhelim. Nuk eshte absolutisht agresiv, por shpesh qesh ose qan sipas meje pa ndonje arsye te dukshme. Nese ke ndonje te re nen driten e pergjigjeve te mija me bej te ditur, edhe po te duket ty hiçgje. Mua me intereson te di sa me shume. Te falenderoj akoma per tonin e ngrohte. Mirepres çdo gje. Mos keni ju lutem paragjykime se si do ta marr une o se flisni para kohe. Jane vetem supozime, nisur nga ato pak qe dime dhe kuptojme, qe une vete i kam kerkuar se kam nevoje te di sa me shume. Ju pershendes dhe pres te me shkruani. Ju lutem!

----------


## joanna

me tere mend nuk di se c'te te them. eshte nga rastet e pakta ku mbetem pa fjale per te vazhduar temen.

zakonisht shkojne ne doktore psikiater dhe e kontrollojne femijen ne baze te reflekseve dhe te analizave te tjera qe bejne.kjo nuk eshte gje e keqe qe ta shpiesh ta vizitosh femijen.

dicka me teper nuk mundem te mendoj kete moment dhe te uroj me gjithe zemer te jete dicka kalimtare dhe te behet mire femija.

kurrajo dhe shendet!!

----------


## Anonima

Shume faleminderit Joanna.
Sot duke biseduar me nje koleg, doli nje mundesi tjeter. Shume femije qe rriten ne nje ambjent ku perdoren dy gjuhe, kane veshtiresi ne te folur e ne disa reagime. Ne rastin tone ne flasim te gjithe shqip ne shtepi, perveç vajzes se madhe (8 vjeç), qe flet me shume italisht, megjithe kembenguljen time, qe i jap pergjigje ne shqip. Djali rritet me gjyshen qe i flet shqip, por degjon shume television ne italisht. Dini ndonje rast te ngjashem?

----------


## valeri

E LEZOVA ME SHUME INTERESIM PROBLEMIN TEND DHE TE THEM TE DREJTEN DICKA E TILLE ME KA NDODHUR DHE MUA,POR PO MUNDOHEM TE KTHEHEM MBRAPSH ME MEMORIEN TIME 4 VJET ME PARE KUR VAJZA IME KISHTE NJE PROBLEM AFERSISHT TE TILLE E ME KUJTOHET QE KJO GJE ASHTU SI TY ME PROKUPONTE SHUME.DHE AJO NUK FLISTE SI FEMIJET E TJERE ,VETEM 2 LLAFE THOSHTE E KETO SE I KUPTONIM NE.DHE UNE JETOJ NE ITALI DHE NE SHTEPI DEGJONTE 2 GJUHE E KUR MUNDOHESHA TI FLIJA SHQIP TMERROHESH E QANTE,TREMBESH E SE KUPTOJA PSE.PERDORTE SHUME GESTET DHE KUR SE KUPTONIM BEHESH NERVOZE.GJEJA E PARE QE BERA FOLA ME PEDIATRIN DHE AI ME THA QE NJE NGA ARSYET MUND TE ISHTE PIKERISHT  KJO MESKULIM GJUHESH.E ME KUJTOHET SI ME THA :ngerdheshje: ERISA NUK KA ASNJE PROBLEM TJETER ATEHERE MOS KI MERAK .KUSH FLET ME PARE E KUSH ME VONE!POR MERZITJA EKZISTONTE AKOMA TEK UNE E KUR SHKOVA NE SHQIPERI ,MEQE IM ATE ESHTE MJEK NEUROPSIKIATER  FILOVA TI TREGOJ MBI KETE PROBLEM.AI E PA  DHE ME THA :PSE SI HEQ KAPSIN(CIUCIO SE AJO MBANTE CIUCIO)HIQJA E DO SHOHESH QE DO TE FLASE ,SE MENDJA E SAJ ESHTE E PERQENDRUAR ATY.PASTAJ PROVO TA VESH GJITHMONE NE PROVE,TE MUNDOHET QE TE SHPREH SI TE DOJE ATE QE DO,BEJ SIKUR SE KUPTON.SE DUKE I NDENJUR GJITHMONE MBRAPA,GATI,TE MUNDOHESH TI PER TA KUPTUAR DUHET AJO TE MUNDOHET TE TE SHPIEGOJ.TI I RRI SHUME MBRAPA E AJO SMUNDOHET PER ASGJE E KESHTU FEMIJET PERFITOJNE.SE DI NESE U SHPIEGOVA MIRE,POR PO MUNDOHEM TE KUJTOJ ATO VITE.PASTAJ MBAS PAK MUAJSH FILLOI ASILO DHE KJO QE NJE HAP TJETER PER TE,E NDIHMOI HUME SE NE SHOQERI ME FEMIJET TE TE NJEJTES MOSHE E NESE DUAN TE LOZIN DUHET TE FILLOJNE TE SHPIEGOHEN .ATY SESHTE ME NENA  QE I MUNDOHET TI PLOTESOJE CDO GJE E TA KUPTOJE CFARE DO.PRANDAJ UNE MENDOJ QE  MUND TE JENE SHUME GJERA DHE KJO VARET DHE NGA TIPI I FEMIJES DHE SHUME HERE NUK MUND TE JETE ASGJE ME SHUME SE:PERTESE E FEMIJES;CIUCIO QE I MBAN OCUPATO GOJEN DHE AS MUNDOHET TA HEQE PER TE FOLUR,DY GJUHET QE NDEGJON ,MOS SHOQERIA ME FEMIJE TE TJERE QE TA NZISE  ATE.MBAS 3 MUAJ KOPESHT VAJZA IME FILLOI TI THOTE MENJEHERE TE GJITHA LLAFET DHE JO PERGJYSEM.CDO GJE QE KISHTE REZERVUAR ,PERPUNUAR NE TRURIN E VET GJATE ATYRE 3 VJETEVE I NZORRI DHE TANI SHUME HERE I THEM  :e mira/e keqja: JAFT SE ME CMENDE!JE SHUME LLAFAZANE!KESHILLA QE MUND TE JAP ESHTE QE VIZITEN PER SIGURI ME SPECIALISTIN BEJA POR  MENDOJ QE MUND TE JETE DICKA PSIKOLOGJIKE E FEMISE PRANDAJ MUNDOHU TA VESH NE SHOQERI ME FEMIJET E MOSHES SE VET ,TA LESH ME TE PAVARUR.DHE DESHIROJ ME GJITHE ZEMER QE TE JETE KESHTU E NJE DITE TA KUJTOSH KETE PROBLEM SIC PO E KUJTOJ UNE TANI DHE MENDOJ SE ESHTE E TILLE POR FRIKA SHUME HERE NA CON TE MENDOJME AATE QE NUK DUAM QE TE JETE.KJO ISHTE ESPERIENCA IME E TE  UROJ ME GJITHE ZEMER QE CDO GJE TE RRUGULLOHET DHE TA UROJ ME GJITHE ZEMER,KJO PERSA I PERKET ESPERIENCES TIME!TANI PO TE THEM NJE FAKT TJETER QE E VERTETOVA 2 DITE ME PARE:SHKOVA TEK KUSHURIRA IME PO KETU NE ITALI DHE AJO KA DJALIN 2 VJEC.KISHA KOHE PA E PARE DHE VURA RE QE DHE DJALI I SAJ NUK THOSHTE NJE LLAFE.MU TTO.DHE AJO ME PYETI DHE I THASHE PO TE NJEJTEN GJE QE TE THASHE DHE TY TANI.POR AJO E CONTE NE KOPESHT DJALIN DHE EDUKATORET I THONIN QE NA KUPTON POR SHUME HERE BEN SIKUR SKUPTON SE NUK DO.ATY DEGJONTE ITALISHT,NE SHTEPI SHQIP DHE TELEVIZIONIN SHQIP DHE AI AS SHQIP AS ITALISHT SFLISTE .E PYETA KUSHURIREN SI TI FLAS DHE AJO ME THA FLITI SI TE DUASH  E UNE NJE HERE SHQIP NJE HERE ITALISHT POR SHIKOJA QE NUK PARA REAGONTE DHE I THASHE QE KJO ESHTE E GABUAR SE I SJEDHIM SHUME KOMPLEKSE FEMISE.PRANDAJ TE THEM QE KY ESHTE NJE NGA SHKAQET KRYESORE TONAT DUKE PERDORUR 2 GJUHE TE NDRYSHME SE DHE NESE JU NUK I FLISNI ITALISHT TELEVIZORIN GJATE DITES E DEGJON ITALISHT DHE VESHI PERCIPON ME SHUME NGASE NE MENDOJME E SIDOMOS FEMIJA NE ATE MOSHE.PRANDAJ MOS E BEJ SHUME ALARMANTE.E DI QE ESHTE E VESHTIRE !SHPRESOJ QE TE LEHTESOJE PAK SHPIRTIN KETO QE TE THASHE DHE ME SHUME BESIM DHE PAZIENZA.TE UROJ TA KALOSH SA ME SHPEJT KETE PERJUDHE E TE MBETET VETEM KUJTIM!CIAO!

_Valeri,
Shkrimi me shkronja të mëdha nuk lejohet në forum pasi tregon që njeriu që po shkruan, në fakt po "bërtet." Ju lutem të përdorni shkronjat e mëdhaja vetëm kur duhet, si për shëmbull kur shkruan emrin e dikujt ose në fillim të fjalisë.
Përshëndetje dhe kalofsh mirë.
- Ekzekutuesja._

----------


## Lancelot

> _Postuar më parë nga Anonima_ 
> *Djali im ka dy vjet e tre muaj dhe akoma nuk flet nje fjale. Jo vetem kaq, por kupton pak ose aspak nga ato qe i themi. Shpesh injoron edhe xhestet qe i bejme, duke i kerkuar te marre diçka, te haje diçka, te na pershendese, te na jape nje te puthur me dore. Nuk arrin te beje veprime elementare. Jam duke folur per ato qe ne i kerkojme te beje, qe ai s'pergjigjet pothuajse kurre. Nga ana e vet ai, nqs ka uri vjen e te sjell nje pjate dhe i bie me dore,duke dashur te thote ka uri, te sjell goten ose biberonin se ka etje, te sjell lodrat qe i pelqejne dhe te tregon edhe me shenja, ma kurdis ketu p.sh. Por nuk ben as gjerat me te thjeshta qe i kerkon. P.sh. i ka rene nje kepuce nga kemba, ti i thua edhe me shenja: shko gjeje dhe me sill kepucen tjeter. Hiç, iken me vrap, nuk kuptojme eshte indiferent apo s'kupton. Etj. Per te mos u zgjatur, do t'ju lutesha te gjitheve n.q.s keni degjuar apo jetuar (nuk do t'jua uroja kurre) raste te ngjashme ne familje, komshinj, miq, apo qofte goje me goje, te me tregoni ç'ndodh dhe ç'duhet bere ne keto raste. Hapi i pare qe une kam bere eshte nje kontroll per veshet dhe doli me sukses te plote. Degjon shume mire, edhe ne frekuenzat me te ulta reagon menjehere. Pastaj beme nje takim gjysem ore me nje logopediste(specialiste per te foluren e femijeve) qe na keshilloi nje kontroll tek nje neuropsikiater per femije. E kam prenotuar kontrollin dhe jam duke pritur. E kam pas me shume se nje muaji. Nderkohe nuk jam e qete. Dua te kuptoj sa me shume dhe te reagoj n.q.s une mund te  bej diçka. Perpiqem siç ma thote mendja, duke lexuar e duke folur me njerez qe kane patur shqetesime te ngjashme, po sinqerisht nuk jane gjera te lehta. Mjere kujt i takojne. Mendova, se ndoshta midis jush mun te qelloje ndonje qe me ndihmon, qofte edhe me nje tregim, apo ka ndonje te aferm mjek qe di me teper e ku di une. N.q.s dikush me ndihmon dot ne çfaredo lloj menyre, por ka nevoje per me shume informacion, mjaft te me pyese, se nuk po dua te zgjatem me. Une mund te shkruaj faqe te tera, por ndoshta eshte me mire te m'i kerkoni ju, n.q.s mund te me ndihmoni. 
> Diksh me ka permendur autismin. Autismi eshte, le ta quajme semundje, megjithese ne perkufizime te ndryshme quhet çrregullim i zhvillimit te funksioneve cerebrale. Dikush e perkufizon si rasti me i keq i "handicap", sepse i shoqeruar nga nje aspekt i jashtem normal, eshte nje handicap grave qe koinvolxhon funksione te ndryshme cerebrale dhe zgjat gjithe jeten. Keto jane fryt i leximeve te shumta qe kam bere kohet e fundit dhe vazhdoj te bej dhe shpresoj shume qe djali im te mos kete fare lidhje me kete gje, por nderkohe mjafton dyshimi per te qene e shqetesuar ne maksimum. Kush eshte nene me kupton. Mirepres çfaredo informazioni. NDIHME, JU LUTEM!*


E nderuara Anonima,

...lexova me kujdes problemin e djalit tuaj.
Me vie mire qe kerkoni informim ne lidhje me problemin e djalit tend si dhe mbi rastet e ngjajshme tek femijet e tjere me simptomatik te njejte MIREPO kjo nuk eshte e tera cfare mund te beni per djalin tuaj.
E nderuara Anonima, simptomat e pershkruara te sjelljes se djalit tuaj flasin shume per Autizmin.
Juve nuk keni nevoj per shqetesime te pa nevojshme mirepo prapeseprape ju sugjeroj qe te merrni kontakt me mjekun specialist ne menyre qe djalit juaj ti nenshtrohet medeomos disagnostifikimit, ne menyre inkluzive testit te Autizmit.

Prevalenca e autizmit eshte shume e rralle (2 der 4 raste ne 10.000 femije) dhe si u tha me larte pjesa me e madhe e femijeve me autizem jane te gjinis mashkullore.
Egzistojne 4 lloje te Autizmit (1.  psykogjen, 2. somatogjene, 3. Sindromi i Aspergit si dhe 4. sindromi i Kanner'it) prejt te cilave shume nga ato Forma te lartepermendura permes terapise medikametoze dhe psykologjike (te sjelljes) mund te arrijne suksese enorme ne sherim.

Pra, mos u brengos shume MIREPO ne anen tjeter mos u mbeshtet ne te degjuara dhe te shkruara (inkluzive shkresa ime) por kontaktoni me mjekun ngase simptomatika e pershkruar nuk flet shume per rrethana te natyres normale.

i juaji, Lancelot

----------


## tanisami44

Pershendetje,

Une nuk jam mjeke dhe me thene te drejten nuk di se cfare keshille mund te jap, por te them te drejten sinqerisht jam shume e prekur  nga gjithe ky qendrim i ngrohte i njerezve prane kesaj nene te mrekullueshme. Gjithesesi mjeku eshte i pari qe duhet te vendose, pasi dy raste njesoj nuk ka, Uroj me gjithe shpirt qe djali yt te gezoje nje shendet dhe nje begati te madhe.

----------


## toshis perfect

Pyete doctorin e djalit se te besh  EARLY EVALATION, OSE ME TEL: 1917623-6919 OSE 718 3577654

----------


## BRADYKININ

Anonima,

Nuk jam ne gjendje te jap ndonje informacion shtese per momentin, megjithese kane te drejte postuesit e tjere qe mund te kete vec problem me zhvillimin e gjuhes....por vec dicka desha te te thoja...
S'ka rendesi se cdo te te thote mjeku. Po per mendimin tim, te jesh shume e lumtur qe je nene dhe Zoti te ka bekuar me nje femije. Nese do sherohet, ishalla. E nese jo, prape mire. Vetem se ndoshta jeta jote do mare nje kuptim tjeter, por ama e di shume mire se po te te pyesnin te beje zgjidhje, ti s'do e konsideroje jeten pa te.
Apo e kam gabim?

Nejse, do te te shkruaj ne privat per me shume se tani jam e lodhur.

----------


## ChloeS

Ne rradhe te pare desha te te them qe me vjen shum keq per problemin qe ke...kur vjen puna ke fmija...nuk duron dot as nji gjys llafi e jo me me shum...

Desha te te jap nji keshille *"do not give up"*.Bej gjithshka cfare ti mendon qe eshte e mundur...

Nqs ti ke problem te madh te folmen...un do te thoja qe mos te shqetesohesh shum...Un kur kam qene e vogel kam fillu me fol ne moshen 2 vjecare...Po e njejta gje po ndodh dhe me mbesen time (goca vllait)...u be 1 vjec e gjys dhe dy tre fjal flet...ose gjysma gjysma...Mos ke noi ne fis qe ka filluar ti bej gjerat me vonese...si te hecuren...ose te folurin...per mendimin tim nuk ka asnjigje qe te shqetesohesh sepse nganjiher sikur ja ndjell dhe vete...Un mamin tim e kam mjeke...me dy universitete dhe me master digree...i ka bere nji ne tiron e dy ktu dhe kur vje puna...kur un me vllain kemi qen te vegjel...nji temperature te kishim...do shkojshim te bejshim dhe ezhe koke..."ca ka gocaaaaa....ca ka cuniiii"kshuqe mundohuni ti rrini sa me prane djalit....dhe nxirreni shpes shetitje...Un mendoj qe kto probleme do lorgohen me kalimin e kohes....

Te uroj gjoth te mirat dhe shpresoj qe heres tjeter te digjojme lajme te mira nga ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nickmaster

E lexova te gjithe shkrimin tuaj dhe me vjen shume keq por nje rast te tille e kam ketu ne gjitoni  dhe doktoret i kan thene qe djalin e ke dembel dhe duhet ta cosh ne kopsht qe te luaj me moshataret e tij te luaj me lodra dhe ju ne shtepi ti perserisni fjalet disa here deri sa femija ta thote vete. dhe ky femia ketu, me vatjen ne kopesht ka filluar te flase. Dhe cdo muaj e kontrollon tek doktori. shpresoj qe femija juaj te kete miresime.

----------


## Nickmaster

E lexova te gjithe shkrimin tuaj dhe me vjen shume keq por nje rast te tille e kam ketu ne gjitoni  dhe doktoret i kan thene qe djalin e ke dembel dhe duhet ta cosh ne kopsht qe te luaj me moshataret e tij te luaj me lodra dhe ju ne shtepi ti perserisni fjalet disa here deri sa femija ta thote vete. dhe ky femia ketu, me vatjen ne kopesht ka filluar te flase. Dhe cdo muaj e kontrollon tek doktori. shpresoj qe femija juaj te kete miresime.

----------


## tanisami44

e dashur, dhe presim vetem lajme te mira prej teje, never give up.
po falendero Zotin per femijen qe te ka dhene, jane nje mrekulli

----------


## Anisela

Miredita!!!!Lexova ate qe ti ke shkruar per djalin tend!!Jam shume e sigurt qe pergjigjen do ta maresh kur te shkoni tek Neuropsikyatern!!Djali nuk ka Autizm!!!!Autizmi ka keto shenja :arushi: itje te gojes,klithma,balansa e trupit eshte e pa sigurt!!Pra, ne qofte se djali ka veshtiresi te flas,por jo te tregoje se cfare do,kjo do te thote qe eshte dicka nervore  dhe e lidhur me gjendjen shpirtrore te djalit,ka te beje dhe me dy gjuhet qe ju flisni ne shpi dhe ne cerdhe!!Me nje fjale ,mos u bej merak se cdo gje do regullohet mbasi ta keni cuar djalin te Neurologu!!Shpresoj qe te na shkruash ,kur djali te kete filluar te flas!!Te premtoj qe do ndodh shume shpejt!!Me respekt ANISELA!!

----------


## Anonima

Ju falenderoj me GJITHE SHPIRT TE GJITHEVE!
Dje isha per nje takim te rradhes me pediatren dhe nuk arrita te hyj ne forum(e kam internetin purtroppo vetem ne pune), keshtu qe i lexova te gjitha njeheresh. Ne kete moment dua vetem t'u falenderoj per interesimin dhe kurajon qe me jepni, se do t'i rilexoj dhe do mundohem te kuptoj me shume. Dikush me ka shkruar te shkoj tek mjeku, pa u zgjatur me biseda. Kete do ta bej sigurisht. Nuk e di nese e keni presente si funksionon ne Itali. Une nuk jam e zonja ta ndjek ne menyre privare problemin, per arsye ekonomike DHE JO VETEM EKONOMIKE, disa kolege italiane me kane informuar qe strukturat me te kompletuara jane ato publike. Kam marre shpresoj mjaft informacion dhe i jam drejtuar nje instituti publik qe mbahet nga me te kompletuarit, specializuarit dhe me ekperienze ne Rome. Por per te realizuar takimet me specialiste te ndryshem ne Itali duhet te presesh rradhen dhe takimin e shumepritur e kam nga fundi i shkurtit. Nderkohe kam prenotuar edhe nje tjeter takim ne spitalin Bambin Gesù, qe dikush ma rekomandoi, kete e kam ne fillim te marsit. Ne kete menyre te mund te valutoj me te miren. Nuk dua te hapem ne me shume vende, se mund te me konfondojne, por dy takime ne vendet qe me resultojne me te mirat, nga informacionet qe kam mundur te marr, e shikoj te arsyeshme t'i bej. Nderkohe per te qene sa me shume e informuar, se çeshtja eshte delikate, por edhe se pata deshire dhe nevoje, vendosa te shkruaj nje teme ne forum. Dhe nuk jam e penduar. Perkundrazi, e lehtesuar dhe e emocionuar nga shkrimet e te gjithe juve. Ju falenderoj edhe nje here dhe ndoshta shkruaj me konkretisht pasi t'i kem rilexuar te gjitha. Do doja ta perqafoja miqesisht secilin nga ju! Tani boll se fillova te qaj.

----------


## Gjallica

> _Postuar më parë nga Anonima_ 
> *Faleminderit shume per interesimin Gjalica. 
> Nje pyetje te lutem: Per kete hipotezen e mishit te huaj ne hunde, mire pasojat qe mund te jene te ngjashme, po ka simptoma qe mund ta dalloj?*


Kete mund ta dalloj vetem mjeku specialist , sepse jane pak a shume te ngjashme me ato qe ti ke shkruar ne fillim...jam dakort me BRADYKINI sepse ato gjera desha te te tregoja dhe une.
Mjeksia eeeeeeh ketej gjoja me e perparuar po une perseri i jap duart mjeksesis shqiptare.(ndonse u mungojne shume aparaturat qe jan ketej) Per mua eshte krim i madh te presesh 3 apo 4 muaj te takosh nje specialist(te pakten ketu tek un keshtu ndodh) apo te shkosh ne nje emergjenci dhe te qendrosh 4 ore me pakta dhe se mund te te rrezikohet jeta nga kjo pritje as nuk e vene ujin ne zjarr.(kete nga pervoja) 
Prandaj kujdes me doktoret e thjeshte sepse njeri i bie patkoit dhe tjetri i bie çekiçit , dhe ec e merre vesh se c'behet...
Nje komshia im ketu u lodh qe 3 vjet me djalin e tij , moj po s'la doktor pa takuar dhe perseri asnje ndryshim , po nje takim me specialistin beri qe djali i saj te sherohet pasi e beri operacion per mish te huaj ne hunde , qe te tjeret i thonin nuk ka gje per tu shqetesuar.Prandaj tako specialistin dhe jam e bindur qe gjithcka do shkoj sa me mire , ke per te pare...

Pershendetje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## landleli

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

po sjell edhe une pervojen tone me femijet ketu ne Itali.
Kemi dy djem te vegjel dhe per problemin e dygjuhesise kemi ndjekur
nje rregull te caktuar: ne shtepi flasim shqip e jashte saj ne rruge, shkolle etj
italisht. Keshtu krijohen dy mjesise te ndara qarte dhe konfusioni per te vegjelit
nuk eshte shume i madh.

Keshilla tjeter eshte reduktimi i shikimit te televizionit pasi eshte nje nga mjetet
qe edhe femijen me te levizur e llafazan e ben dembel e pasiv. Ate kohe qe ai ja kushton televizorit duhet ta mbushni me lojna didaktike qe te nxisin fantazine dhe
mendimin e tij, aktivizojeni dhe ne park me moshataret e tij. 
Nga keto gjera do te kete vetem permiresim dhe nuk ekziston asnje kunderindikim.

Kurajo e fat te mbare

landi

----------

